# ESCH tedder



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone know anything about the ESCH Tedders that are on the market?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is about all the info I could find on them. Without actually seeing one up close I couldn't make a judgement call.

http://www.blissfarm.com/index.php/equipment-for-sale/new-equipment-for-sale/hay-tedders


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

See them advertised in the Lancaster Farmimg every week. Always wondered but never saw one in person.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have looked at them at shows, they appear to be pretty well built. I don't know if there is a lot of finesse to the adjustments.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I priced a new 4 basket Krone today for $8700. New Rhino with hydraulic fold for $5900. The ESCH on Tractorhouse is $6500 for a 4 basket 18' and $8500 for a 22'. Quite a range of prices, and I am sure the Krone is top of the line.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Your right about that.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's about a 15% increase on the Krone in 2 or 3 years. Don't know for sure if the Krone is top of the line but it's built like a tank. Some say the hook tines of the Vermeer actually do a better job of spreading. We were in a bit of sticky spot and needed something like "yesterday" and went with the Krone because it was in stock close by. I think ours was $7600.

On the width it kinda makes sense to see how many swaths each one will grab according to what's coming out of your mower. Our 4 basket Krone will not quite get 3 swaths off of the NH H7220 if it's set to spread pretty wide out the rear. Most like to straddle one swath and pick up one on each side.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Esch is made in lancaster county Pa. Amish outfit. I know they had some issues a while back with gears on the larger 4 basket tedders not being hard enough. The gears woreout. I think they stood behind their product. Neighbor has a 2 basket. It appears to be an ok tedder. Nothing overly fancy. Built heavier than some, but not as heavy as my old Kuhn from the 1980's.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally I would stick with a more well know major brand for parts support down the road. Krone is top of the line in my opinion but Kuhn, Claas, and Vermeer look to be well built tedders as well. A heavy built tedder is well worth the extra money in my opinion......I have seen quite a few of the lightly built tedders self destruct after not much use.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am thinking the ted ders with a smaller diameter rotors usually hold up better


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I suppose that video of Esch was to show its spreading prowess, but that demo with the fella driving the Massey was not a great selling demo imo....he had the rpms turned up so high I thought that tedder was going to raise up off the ground. I would be much more interested in seeing the job it does spreading at lower rpms like in a real work situation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

The look lighter built to me from what I've seen of them, nothing even close to comparable of a Krone or Claas.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks similar to a fanex tedder, very similar in design.....I had a fanex and it was a good tedder. That feller was really turning the rpms in that video, I never spin em that fast! But then again that is about the craziest color combo I've ever seen on farm implements, might have been an optical illusion, but they appear to be really moving.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree... also, the video quality is TERRIBLE... the resolution is only like 360p according to the YouTube window that opened up when I tried to increase the resolution.

I could see some hay not even leaving the tines, and just riding round and round... too high an RPMs and that's GOT to be hard on the machine. Poor video quality it was difficult to see just exactly what kind of job it was doing.

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Agree... also, the video quality is TERRIBLE... the resolution is only like 360p according to the YouTube window that opened up when I tried to increase the resolution.
> 
> I could see some hay not even leaving the tines, and just riding round and round... too high an RPMs and that's GOT to be hard on the machine. Poor video quality it was difficult to see just exactly what kind of job it was doing.
> 
> Later! OL JR


What does OL stand for?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked the way the feller operating the tractor kept lookin at the camera.....u could tell he was not real trained


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I liked the way the feller operating the tractor kept lookin at the camera.....u could tell he was not real trained


maybe...or perhaps he was a little off his game cause the camera lady was wearing short shorts.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Factoid: They're built in the facility where Pequea started.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> What does OL stand for?


I think JR is meaning 'ol JR....as in a good 'ol boy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ol' as in "old"...

That was my nickname in high school many moons ago-- "Ol' JR"... used to watch too much "Dallas" on TV and since Larry Hagman's "J.R." was my favorite character, and my initials are "J. R." it stuck... As in "don't mess with ol' JR..." LOL

Hey, I liked it better than "boots", my other nickname... I wore lace-up clodhopper "logging boots" for my last couple years of high school, because I got sick and tired of wearing out cheap WalMart tennis shoes walking from building to building across our old high school (before it burned about 6-8 years ago). Plus, W/M tennis shoes just didn't hold up well to cow crap and sand and fertilizer worth a darn either, so I was going through a pair of tennies about every 3 months, and I got sick of having to go pick out and buy more...

In case you're wondering, the "luke strawwalker" is a play on the Star Wars character, one of my other interests; my email moniker is "cowtrek" (play on "Star Trek", another interest of mine, and the fact I run cows...)

Later! OL JR  (just do it that way because it's easier to type than "Ol' JR"...


----------

